# **** pen in il



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't think the **** clubs around here have websites. Millington has a good club. Lapeer is pretty good too. Coonhound bloodlines magazine has the schedules for events in it. Are you looking to join a club or just attend events. 

Later, dave


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I have always used a piece of bread smeard with penut butter on it for catching my cage ****. I guess we don't have many slick tails around here as I only caught about 5 or 6 of them when I was trying to catch ****. 

Millington's not having a nighthunt tonight just a bench show, water race and field trial. They are having all 4 events saturday night. If you come up ask for me around the club I know a guy in your area that is looking for a hunting buddy that just moved to the area. I will try and introduce you to him and maybe you guys can hook up and do some hunting together. 

I would like to meet anyone from this site that show's up at the Millington club this weekend. Just ask for Frank and someone will point you in my drection. 

I have hunted out of the Lapeer club and the Millington club both are great clubs with friendly people running them, I have never hunted out of the Hadley Hills club but have only heard good things about it.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

so today well if ur intrested i get off at like 615 id gladly bring my pup just to bring her my 4 yr old is a bit wild cause he aint been hunted in a while 
but let me know if your gonna be there ill swing by


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

We had a fun hunt... was I the only one to show up?


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

no fmann was there


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I was there on both days, didn't get there untill about 7:30 or 8 on friday due to my son's baseball game going 9 innings the first game. Saturday I got there about 2 or so, I seen most of the bench show, I left when they started the field trial to take the wife home (was gone about an hour or so) and came back intime for the water race. Stayed for the night hunt and went on a cast and watched a budys dog. It was a good night for the club they had a total of 16 dogs in the night hunt with 3 of them being night champions. High scoreing dog was 450+, night champion win was only 125+.

There was no plots entered for the plot only hunt fridaynight. I think only 3 plots for saturday night, the one won its cast.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey frank i am all ready for sat. ive been trying to talk this guy in kentucky out of his pup trainer before then but hey well see 

btw i have revolution on my pup and she was starting to lose hair took her to vet said she had leftover mange mites i dipped her yesterday gonna dip her again today and see if she improves


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Dude, I think you should be making sure your pup is rid of mange before taking it to the clubs. Lots of dogs chained out in a little area. I heard ivermectin injected will kill mange off too. 

Later, dave


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

yea i get what your getting at but she has been treated for a month now with revolution twice and paramite dippings its almost gone just got alot of thinned spots on her ears other than that shes awsome


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

FMann said:


> I was there on both days, didn't get there untill about 7:30 or 8 on friday due to my son's baseball game going 9 innings the first game. Saturday I got there about 2 or so, I seen most of the bench show, I left when they started the field trial to take the wife home (was gone about an hour or so) and came back intime for the water race. Stayed for the night hunt and went on a cast and watched a budys dog. It was a good night for the club they had a total of 16 dogs in the night hunt with 3 of them being night champions. High scoreing dog was 450+, night champion win was only 125+.
> 
> There was no plots entered for the plot only hunt fridaynight. I think only 3 plots for saturday night, the one won its cast.


Did you come on a cast with 2 blueticks and a walker?... Someone road with our cast and left before we got back to the truck. Didn't get to meet the guy.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

should i get a 3 gen 6gen or 7gen ped on my female


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

CJ, 
I hunted with a Blue dog, Walker and a Red bone. Walker withdrew the Red bone minused out and the Blue dog didn't show us a **** till after the hunt was over. The I went back to the clubhouse and had brakefast, and waited to see who won the hunt. 


jnracing
you used to get the 3 gen with the standard papers, I don't know if you still do or not.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

ah, I was just trying to figure out who you were. I was the young man that took 1st. I'll be up at imlay tonight with the same dog.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey frank that was amazing last night didnt even know my dogs could do that lol boy he sure is loud who needs a tracking system on that lol im gonna check out single registering him tomorrow


----------

